#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Религиометр!

## Платон

Забавная фишка!

"Пройдя этот нехитрый тест, ты узнаешь, какая религия является самой близкой для тебя. Тест состоит из 54 утверждений, к каждому из которых ты должен выразить степень своего согласия. Если ты на сто процентов согласен с предлагаемым утверждением, отметь кружок рядом с надписью "согласен". Если категорически не согласен, отметь кружок рядом с надписью "не согласен". Этот же кружок надо выбрать в том случае, если утверждение не имеет смысла согласно твоим убеждениям . Промежуточные кружочки от "не согласен" до "согласен" показывают степень сомнения. Например, выбирая средний кружок, ты утверждаешь: "может да, может нет - 50/50". Второй кружок слева обозначает "скорее не согласен, чем согласен", четвертый - "скорее согласен, чем нет"."

http://uath.org/religiometer/index.php

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Мечта Легбы? Ща посмотрим...

Вот что получилось (нет смысла пенять на религиометр, я все равно не в курсе принципов его критериального программирования):

Иудаизм: 63%

Буддизм: 65%

Агностицизм: 25%

Атеизм: 23%

Христианство: 66%

Сатанизм: 4%

Ислам: 65%

Язычество: 82%Ваши убеждения лучше всего соответствуют языческом мировоззрению. 

Смешно.

----------


## Yuki

М-да-а-а
У меня "вышел" Буддизм, а вслед за ним - Сатанизм :EEK!:  
УжОс

----------


## Andrew Russo

Иудаизм: 45%

Буддизм: 75%

Агностицизм: 46%

Атеизм: 33%

Христианство: 55%

Сатанизм: 50%

Ислам: 56%

Язычество: 82%


Язычников становится больше :d

----------


## куру хунг

Мой расклад, прикольно,особо иудаизм и ислам удивляют

Иудаизм: 59%

Буддизм: 90%

Агностицизм: 64%

Атеизм: 80%

Христианство: 41%

Сатанизм: 58%

Ислам: 58%

Язычество: 71%

Индуизм: 38%

----------


## Вао

> М-да-а-а
> У меня "вышел" Буддизм, а вслед за ним - Сатанизм 
> УжОс


Вы меня пугаете. :Smilie:  

А вот быть агностиком хорошо или плохо? :Mad:

----------


## Норбу

Иудаизм: 47%
 Буддизм: 88%
 Агностицизм: 50%
 Атеизм: 45%
 Христианство: 48%
 Сатанизм: 54%
 Ислам: 54%
 Язычество: 82%
 Индуизм: 78%

Не понимаю откуда столько много поцентов у других религий..... хотя это из-за большого числа непонятных вопросов про Бога.... :Cool:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

:Smilie: ))))

Изичники мы!

ЗЫ Особенно смешно было почти двойное "превосходство" ислама по отношению к христианству.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Иудаизм: 59%

Буддизм: 78%

Агностицизм: 46%

Атеизм: 45%

Христианство: 45%

Сатанизм: 8%

Ислам: 54%

Язычество: 71%

Индуизм: 84%

Эх, перевесил индуизм... :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Эх, перевесил индуизм...


Везет. А у меня Буддизм даже в тройку лидеров не попал. :Mad:

----------


## Melnik

# Иудаизм: 36%
# Буддизм: 88%
# Агностицизм: 18%
# Атеизм: 48%
# Христианство: 44%
# Сатанизм: 54%
# Ислам: 61%
# Язычество: 86%
# Индуизм: 59%

 :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

Мдя....а я оказывается все-таки буддистка  :Smilie:  .....

Буддизм: 75%
Индуизм: 72%
Христианство: 69%
Язычество: 68%
Иудаизм: 66%
Ислам: 64%
Сатанизм: 46%
Агностицизм: 39%
Атеизм: 38%

Интересно , а как они сатанизм определяют?
А язычество это наверно "Самое сильное духовное единение, которое я ощущаю - с Природой."... так себе вопросики..

----------


## Kamla

> Везет. А у меня Буддизм даже в тройку лидеров не попал.


Вао, а что у тебя?

Платон, а у тебя?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Везет. А у меня Буддизм даже в тройку лидеров не попал.


Вао, если Вы агностик, то это неплохо! :Smilie: 
Думаю, это получше сатаниста... :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

•  Иудаизм: 45%
•  Буддизм: 48%
•  *Агностицизм: 86%* 
•  Атеизм: 55%
•  Христианство: 39%
•  Сатанизм: 54%
•  Ислам: 65%
•  Язычество: 79%
•  Индуизм: 50%

----------


## Yuki

> Вао, если Вы агностик, то это неплохо!
> Думаю, это получше сатаниста...:d


Однозначно, лучше! :Smilie: 
Только вот христиантва почти столько же, сколько и сатанизма - это как, интересно :Smilie: ?

----------


## Aleksey L.

# Иудаизм: 45%
# Буддизм: 65%
# Агностицизм: 43%
# Атеизм: 38%
# Христианство: 53%
# Сатанизм: 54%
# Ислам: 50%
# Язычество: 75%
Ваши убеждения лучше всего соответствуют языческом мировоззрению.
# Индуизм: 72%

йо-ххо! 

создателям теста срочно в лечебку! пройти спец. курс вправления искривлений в соответствиях с понятийной реальностью

----------


## Legba

*Буддизм: 95%*
Агностицизм: 82%
Язычество: 82%
Индуизм: 81%
Сатанизм: 58%
Ислам: 58%
Христианство: 53%
Иудаизм: 53%
Атеизм: 35%

Вот, блин, в сатанисты не взяли... И где же Voodoo!!??

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.10.2013)

----------


## Fat

# Иудаизм: 61%
# Буддизм: 75%
# Агностицизм: 39%
# Атеизм: 53%
# Христианство: 41%
# Сатанизм: 33%
# Ислам: 54%
# Язычество: 68%
# Индуизм: 56%

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

*# Буддизм: 80%*  :Smilie: 
# Язычество: 75%
# Ислам: 65%
# Сатанизм: 63%
# Иудаизм: 58%
# Агностицизм: 57%
# Атеизм: 50%
# Христианство: 45%
# Индуизм: 44%

----------


## Legba

Дима, снижайте процент мусульманства, нехорошо  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

Иудаизм: 47%
Буддизм: 45%
Агностицизм: 86%
Атеизм: 100%
Христианство: 19%
Сатанизм: 83%
Ислам: 53%
Язычество: 79%
Индуизм: 19%

Вот блин! Все люди как люди, буддизма много, а я... получился атеист  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

# Иудаизм: 42%
# Буддизм: * 95% * 
# Агностицизм: 68%
# Атеизм: 48%
# Христианство: 47%
# Сатанизм: 54%
# Ислам: 51%
# Язычество: 89%
# Индуизм: 88%

Уфф, кажется, прошла тест на профпригодность :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Иудаизм: 59%
Буддизм: 88% 
Агностицизм: 86%
Атеизм: 45%
Христианство: 41%
Сатанизм: 25%
Ислам: 65%
Язычество: 71%
Индуизм: 53%

Что-то подозрительно высок процент иудаизма у большинства! Авраамизм, не иначе)))

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, снижайте процент мусульманства, нехорошо


Видимо, влияние оказала его суфийская часть.  :Smilie: 

Меня больше настораживает высокий процент сатанизма.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Что-то подозрительно высок процент иудаизма у большинства! Авраамизм, не иначе)))


Да чего уж авраамизм :Smilie: , процент сатанизма просто убийственен! :EEK!:

----------


## Вао

И все таки я агностик ну все совпадает даже политические взгляды.



> Агностицизм - составная часть реакционного, буржуазного, идеалистического мировоззрения - глубоко враждебен науке. В условиях загнивания капитализма, *смертельно боясь роста сил мира, демократии и социализма,* идеологи империалистической буржуазии особенно широко пропагандируют агностицизм, отрицают познаваемость мира и объявляют ненаучными достоверные знания, проверенные практикой.


И точно социализм и демократию(особенно американскую) не люблю потому и критикую.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Да чего уж авраамизм, процент сатанизма просто убийственен!



Это всё наши демоны! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fat

> Да чего уж авраамизм, процент сатанизма просто убийственен!


Так сатанизм это и есть, так сказать, альтер-эго авраамизма, так что ничего удивительного  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Иудаизм: 53%

Буддизм: *93%*

Агностицизм: 46%

Атеизм: 48%

Христианство: 50%

Сатанизм: 46%

Ислам: 60%

Язычество: *79%*

Индуизм: 63%

----------


## Legba

Вот вопрос: а сатанизм это авраамизм? Или антиавраамизм?!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вот вопрос: а сатанизм это авраамизм? Или антиавраамизм?!


Воистину, прав Fat :Smilie: :




> Так сатанизм это и есть, так сказать, альтер-эго авраамизма, так что ничего удивительного

----------


## Марина Мишина

А у меня тай чи - 100%  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Исходя из некоторого соглашения авторов религиометра о том, что называть соответствующими религиями получил такой результат:

Иудаизм: 50%

Буддизм: 20%

Агностицизм: 29%

Атеизм: 40%

Христианство: 50%

Сатанизм: 17%

Ислам: 61%

Язычество: 43%

Индуизм: 50%

 :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Вот вопрос: а сатанизм это авраамизм? Или антиавраамизм?!


Смог скомбинировать в тесте так ответы. Вот что там написано про сатанизм:




> Ваши убеждения наиболее точно соответствуют убеждениям сатанистов. Прежде, чем ужаснуться и закричать от ужаса, исследуйте, что же представляет собой сатанизм. Большинство сатанистов не убивают кошек и не разрушают могил, к тому же, они на самом деле не верят в существование Сатаны как личности. Философия сатанизма обычно концентрируется на саморазвитии человека, а не на посвящении себя служению какому-то богу или богам. Сатанисты не признают внешние моральные законы, якобы данные нам свыше.

----------


## Won Soeng

Как нужно ответить на вопросы теста, чтобы с точки зрения его авторов быть 100% буддистом  :Smilie: 
*Полностью согласен* на
Не существует такого понятия, как "справедливая" война
Я верю в реинкарнацию (перевоплощение)
Жизнь - борьба, в которой мы должны преодолеть страдания
Человеку не следует следовать ни одному правилу или завету, если он не полностью верит в него или не полностью понимает
Если мне надо успокоиться, я медитирую 
Каждый сам ответственен за свои собственные плохие или хорошие деяния
Люди должны любить друг друга
Жестоко есть животных
Остальные вопросы значения не имеют  :Smilie: 

Правда правила похоже уже немного изменены, потому что получается в результате таких взглядов
Иудаизм: 56%
Буддизм: 90%
Агностицизм: 14%
Атеизм: 30%
Христианство: 50%
Сатанизм: 0%
Ислам: 61%
Язычество: 14%
Индуизм: 38%

----------


## Won Soeng

Я бы предложил другой тест. Вот только в вебе никогда не программировал, потому не имею возможности его реализовать. Вот концепция
Название теста: "Кем считают себя люди, разделяющие Ваше отношение к различным жизненным ситуациям".
Тест является адаптивным.
Первоначально в него заложены только два вопроса
1) К какой из религий (по необходимости - конкретных религиозных традиций и течений) по Вашему мнению, наиболее близко Ваше мировоззрение (можно указать несколько религий, традиций или течений, если считаете их взгляды сходными, например: "Дзен-буддизм")
2) Отношение к каким жизненным ситуациям на Ваш взгляд определяет Ваше мировоззрение (указать формулировку  жизненной ситуации с выражением отношения к этой ситации, например "Я считаю, что привязанность к поеданию мяса создает условия для увеличения страданий живых существ)
Далее тест выдает список вопросов в порядке убывания их поддержки людьми с Вашей традицией (общим числом до 20 наиболее поддерживаемых в данной формулировке)
Таким образом по каждой религии накопится какое-то количество значимых для последователей этих традиций высказываний, с которыми они согласны.
Можно голосовать несколько раз, после того как появляются более точные формулировки. Для желающих можно выводить не 20 высказываний, а больше - вплоть до всех имеющихся в базе...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Как бы там ни было, но получается, что среди протестировавшихся форумчан я единственный индуист! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как бы там ни было, но получается, что среди протестировавшихся форумчан я единственный индуист!


С точки зрения авторов теста - да  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> С точки зрения авторов теста - да


А Вы, Btr, - единственный мусульманин! :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

В свете этой темы размышляю: насколько же разные люди привлекаются Учением...

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Вао

А я буддист агностик. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

:Smilie: Картина за день тестирования следующая:

буддисты - 11
язычники - 4
агностик - 1
атеист - 1
индуист - 1
мусульманин - 1.

----------


## Kamla

> Как бы там ни было, но получается, что среди протестировавшихся форумчан я единственный индуист!



а я на втором месте  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> а я на втором месте


Ещё Аня где-то близко. :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

Да и вообще тут одни индуисты да сатанисты собрались..

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Картина за день тестирования следующая:
> 
> буддисты - 11
> язычники - 4
> агностик - 1
> ...


И один евразиец.  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И один евразиец.


Э-э нет, Дима! Этот евразиец-индуист подтянет недостающие 7% и станет полноправным буддистом! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

Михаил, Вы отследили момент, когда Ваш ум зацепился за слова "авраамизм", "евразиец"? :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, Вы отследили момент, когда Ваш ум зацепился за слова "авраамизм", "евразиец"?


Увы, упустил... :Frown:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Попробовала найти 100% комбинацию для буддизма. С третьей попытки вышла, наконец, на 95 % (до этого получалось ведущим то агностицизм, то иудаизм %-О )

Ответы "согласен":

Жизнь - борьба, в которой мы должны преодолеть страдания.
Если мне надо успокоиться, я медитирую
У Бога никогда не было ни физического, ни человеческого тела.
Я верю в некоторые правила, касающиеся того, как мне следует жить.
Жестоко есть животных. 
Люди должны любить друг друга. 
Я верю в реинкарнацию (перевоплощение).
Лучше простить своего врага, чем пытаться отомстить. 
Не существует такого понятия, как "справедливая" война. 
Понятие Бога было создано человеком. 
Лучше простить своего врага, чем пытаться отомстить. 
Не существует такого понятия, как "справедливая" война. 
Понятие Бога было создано человеком. 
Каждый сам ответственен за свои собственные плохие или хорошие деяния. 
Существование Бога пока еще не может быть доказано.
Иисус: историческая личность, он не является ни Богом, ни пророком.
Самое сильное духовное единение, которое я ощущаю - с Природой.
Я не причиняю вреда никакому живому существу, или, по крайней мере, стараюсь не делать этого.
Я не могу верить в существование Бога или отрицать существование Бога, пока я не увижу какое-нибудь физическое доказательство этого.

Ответы "половина на половину"

Мужчины и женщины равны в глазах Бога.
Человеку не следует следовать ни одному правилу или завету, если он не полностью верит в него или не полностью понимает. 
Не должно быть никаких изображений, статуй и т.п. Бога или его посланников.
Аборт - ужасный грех. 

Все остальное - "не согласен"

----------


## Won Soeng

> А Вы, Btr, - единственный мусульманин!


Достаточно было заменить все ответы "Нет" на ответы "Сомневаюсь в ответе", в случаях, когда формулировка не подходит, как все изменилось  :Smilie: 

Иудаизм: 47%
Буддизм: 75%
Агностицизм: 61%
Атеизм: 50%
Христианство: 48%
Сатанизм: 33%
Ислам: 50%
Язычество: 64%
Индуизм: 69%

Просто если на все ответы ответить нет - как раз и получается Ислам  :Smilie:  В качестве ответа "не подходит формулировка" ответ "нет" явно делает большой перекос

----------


## Won Soeng

> В свете этой темы размышляю: насколько же разные люди привлекаются Учением...


Или просто по разному воспринимающие одни и те же фразы  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ещё Аня где-то близко.


А я вообще еще в начальной школе Кришне поклонялась, читала взапой Рамаяну и Бхагаватгиту, и еще бубнила: "Харе Кришна Харе Кришна/ Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/Харе Рама Харе Рама/Рама Рама Харе Харе" :Smilie:  
Нормальный ребёнок был? Я тоже так думаю!:d

----------


## Alex

Ха-ха:

# Иудаизм: 50%
# Буддизм: 75%
Ваши убеждение наиболее соответствуюм взглядам буддизма. Если вы не буддист, мы рекомендуем вам исследовать эту религию, после чего, вполне вероятно, вы примете решение стать буддистом. 
# Агностицизм: 32%
# Атеизм: 43%
# Христианство: 41%
# Сатанизм: 38%
# Ислам: 50%
# Язычество: 50%
# Индуизм: 63%

----------


## Rasta

Я получилась убежденная сатанистка))))) 75%

Вообще не корректный тест

----------


## Aleksey L.

слишком много нигилизма и а-социальности в крови ) 
"чегевара" был бы 100% сатанист

----------


## Skyku

У меня вышло:

Иудаизм: 50%
*Буддизм: 73%*
Агностицизм: 57%
Атеизм: 60%
Христианство: 33%
Сатанизм: 42%
Ислам: 64%
Язычество: 57%
Индуизм: 53%

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Жестоко есть животных.


Сутрические темы. Не стал бы в тесте буддистом никогда, потому что для тантриста это утверждение бредово, как, впрочем, и многие другие. Говорю не для того, чтобы обсудить перспективы помощи животным через поедание их тел, это личное дело

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Понятие Бога было создано человеком.


НИКОГДА НЕ СОГЛАШУСЬ (и поэтому тоже меня не признает буддистом тест-машина). ИМХО, в измерении людей вообще ничего не создается понятийного. Это прерогатива более тонких (в смысле менее грубых по качеству жизни) измерений.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Существование Бога пока еще не может быть доказано.


Почему нужно соглашаться с этим, чтоб тебя признала буддистом тест-машина, если само понятие "Бог" для буддиста странно?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Самое сильное духовное единение, которое я ощущаю - с Природой.


А при чем здесь буддизм (для справки: я анализирую попытку Евгении Горенко добиться от тест-машины максимально "буддистского" процента)? Собссно, это был разговор с тест-машиной в несколько постов. Итог: слишком тривиально должно быть ваше воззрение, чтобы машина посчитала вас "буддистом".

----------


## Skyku

> Итог: слишком тривиально должно быть ваше воззрение


Завернутость воззрения тоже ничего не говорит о его истинности  :Smilie: 




> НИКОГДА НЕ СОГЛАШУСЬ


Никогда не говори никогда. Потому что даже ты сам непостоянен  :Smilie:

----------


## Диана

Иудаизм: 63%
Буддизм: 68%
Агностицизм: 89%Вы - агностик. Агностики не верят в бога (богов), но при этом не отрицают, что бог или боги существуют. Многие считают агностицизм одной из веток атеизма, хотя не все агностики любят, когда их называют атеистами. Вполне очевидно, что не все атеисты являются агностиками (в частности, агностиками не являются так называемые "позитивные атеисты", которые утверждают, что бога не существует). Агностики полагают, что существование или несуществование бога не может быть доказано.

Ссылки на русскоязычные ресурсы, которым могут вас заинтересовать: 
Карианцы

Атеизм: 43%
Христианство: 56%
Сатанизм: 29%
Ислам: 64%
Язычество: 61%
Индуизм: 56%

----------


## Аминадав

в порядке убывания:

# Сатанизм: 79%
# Буддизм: 75%
# Язычество: 71%
# Агностицизм: 64%
# Индуизм: 56%
# Ислам: 53%
# Атеизм: 53%
# Иудаизм: 47%
# Христианство: 44%

сатанизм - вверху, христианство - внизу. вот вам и тема для размышлений

----------


## Влад

> Иудаизм: 63%
> Буддизм: 68%
> Агностицизм: 89%


Позвольте представиться: Ваш духовный двойник.
Иудаизм: 61%
Буддизм: 60%
Агностицизм: 86%
Разница есть, но в пределах статистической погрешности.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цитата:
> Итог: слишком тривиально должно быть ваше воззрение  
> 
> Завернутость воззрения тоже ничего не говорит о его истинности


Уточню: имел в виду, что критерии тест-машины сильно утрированы. Или вы не согласны?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цитата:
> НИКОГДА НЕ СОГЛАШУСЬ  
> 
> Никогда не говори никогда. Потому что даже ты сам непостоянен


Трюизм, меж тем как карма дана нам в ощущениях, исследуема, мы продолжаем ее строить с возрастающим осознаванием, и, судя по всему, "никогда" относится ко взглядам, пережитым давно в прошлых жизнях, вряд ли возвращение возможно, не для того практикуем. ИМХО, придирка формальна, а не сущностна. Если быть математически точным, то "вряд ли" стремится к бесконечности.

----------


## Lhazin

Смею предположить, что большой процент буддизма+язычества скорее всего дает склонность к ваджраяне :Wink: 

Иудаизм: 50%
Буддизм: 95%
Агностицизм: 25%
Атеизм: 40%
Христианство: 33%
Сатанизм: 79%
Ислам: 51%
Язычество: 79%
Индуизм: 59%

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Смею предположить, что большой процент буддизма+язычества скорее всего дает склонность к ваджраяне


Тоже... смею :Smilie:

----------


## Prahlad

Иудаизм: 42%

Буддизм: 75%

Агностицизм: 46%

Атеизм: 43%

Христианство: 48%

Сатанизм: 88%Ваши убеждения наиболее точно соответствуют убеждениям сатанистов. Прежде, чем ужаснуться и закричать от ужаса, исследуйте, что же представляет собой сатанизм. Большинство сатанистов не убивают кошек и не разрушают могил, к тому же, они на самом деле не верят в существование Сатаны как личности. Философия сатанизма обычно концентрируется на саморазвитии человека, а не на посвящении себя служению какому-то богу или богам. Сатанисты не признают внешние моральные законы, якобы данные нам свыше. 

Ссылки на русскоязычные ресурсы, которым могут вас заинтересовать: 
Black Fire Pandemonium 

Ислам: 50%

Язычество: 82%

Индуизм: 41%

Обалдеть..... сатанизм...

----------


## Neroli

*Язычество: 79%*
Сатанизм: 67%
Буддизм: 60%
Ислам: 53%
Индуизм: 41%
Иудаизм: 41%
Христианство: 39%
Агностицизм: 36%
*Атеизм: 35%*

----------


## Мартин

Иудаизм: 39%

Буддизм: 70%

Агностицизм: 79%

Атеизм: 10%

Христианство: 73%

Сатанизм: 50%

Ислам: 46%

Язычество: 50%

Индуизм: 63%

Агностик? Тоже совсем неплохо :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

Иудаизм: 53%

Буддизм: 50%

Агностицизм: 14%

Атеизм: 30%

Христианство: 47%

Сатанизм: 8%

Ислам: 67%

короче Аллах Акбар!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Уточню: имел в виду, что критерии тест-машины сильно утрированы. Или вы не согласны?


Согласен. Этот тест еще немало нужно дорабатывать. И желательно еще и контроль валидности ответов заложить.

Но например результаты у Бао меня не удивили. Его постинги именно жестко атеистические  :Smilie: 

Так что сказка ложь, да в ней намек  :Smilie: 

Да, а подход в тесте, ИМХО, неверен в следующем:
Нужно чтобы наборы вопросов зависели от предыщуих вопросов.
И первое что нужно - развести монотеистов, поли- и а-.
И для каждой группы уже задавать свои вопросы.
Ну и контроль валидности (одинаковые вопросы, заданные разными словами, а также вопросы с взаимоисключающими ответами)

Но создание хорошего теста требует и опыта-мастерства и призвания. Тест не такая простая штука, как то *делают* многие.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я получилась убежденная сатанистка))))) 75%
> 
> Вообще не корректный тест


Уважаемая Rasta!

Да не расстраивайтесь, ведь все это те самые пирожки из песка, которые мы с Вами лепили в детстве, в песочнице. А все попытки привести результат, к желаемому это попытки уговорить маму попробовать пирожок, на что как правило она отвечает да очень вкусно.

----------


## Вао

Решил сегодня пройти тест повторно, а то первый раз я отвечал легкомысленно. Ура на этот раз Буддизм все-таки попал в тройку лидеров. Правда, процент агностицизма также вырос до 93 %. Зато Ислам ушёл в аутсайдеры. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Иудаизм: 50%
*Буддизм: 60%*
*Агностицизм: 93%Вы - агностик.*
Атеизм: 55%
Христианство: 41%
Сатанизм: 17%
Ислам: 53%
*Язычество: 79%*
Индуизм: 44%

----------


## Серж

Иудаизм: 53%
Буддизм: 93%--------------(!)  :Smilie: 
Агностицизм: 68%
Атеизм: 75%
Христианство: 45%
Сатанизм: 42%
Ислам: 56%
Язычество: 61%
Индуизм: 56%

Ваши убеждение наиболее соответствуюм взглядам буддизма. Если вы не буддист, мы рекомендуем вам исследовать эту религию, после чего, вполне вероятно, вы примете решение стать буддистом.

P.s. Попробуйте все пункты поставить на "Не согласен", "50/50", и "Согласен". Забавно получается. По моему работает почти "от балды". ИМХО

----------


## Штелп

:Smilie:  Опробовали тест, в кои-то веки выдалось засесть(убежать от дел) в компьютер- нате, настоятельная рекомендация изучать Буддизм(100%) на 2    ОМ-М-М месте сатанизм(83%), на третьем- язычество(82%)... У супруги практически так-же, только сатанизм впереди, но это, сдаётся мне- откуда и как смотреть.. Впрочем и правда, пора на подушку-всяко полезнее тестирования- сатанизм не пройдёт(если Тары будут с нами). :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Бертольд Шварц

Иудаизм: 61% 
*Буддизм: 78%* 
Агностицизм: 54% 
Атеизм: 35% 
Христианство: 67% 
*Сатанизм: 0%* 
Ислам: 63% 
Язычество: 75% 
Индуизм: 59%

----------


## Lana

Иудаизм: 75%

Буддизм: 90%

Агностицизм: 57%

Атеизм: 30%

Христианство: 75%

Сатанизм: 0%

Ислам: 78%

Язычество: 71%

Индуизм: 100%
Индуизма мне наверное дали за существование Вселенской Души. А чем это собственно не буддийское высказывание? :Confused:

----------


## Aleksey L.

там еще один вопрос, ну чисто шактийский ... типа "вы верите в богиню-женщину и ее проявления" =) за этот вопрос индуизм дают ~ +50 )

----------


## Ersh

*Читерам на заметку*

Кстати, когда я убрал веру в реинкарнацию, мой буддизм возрос до 98%

----------


## Skyku

> Кстати, когда я убрал веру в реинкарнацию


Вероятно создатель этого вопроса знал что есть разница между переселением душ в индуизме и буддизме  :Smilie:  И был строг к термину.

----------


## Юань Дин

Извиняюсь, что снова поднял эту тему.
Пришла идея - вот если бы уважаемые основные участники этого форума, которые хорошо знают буддизм со всех его сторон, создали на этом ресурсе свой религиометр, который говорил бы только о буддизме, и в котором можно было определить ищущим школу буддизма, на которую следует им обратить внимание в зависимости от особенностей их личности.
Это было бы чрезвычайно удобно и эффективно:
пришел молодой искатель, поотвечал на вопросы и выбрал школу. Поотвечал на вопросы еще раз - и если опять таже школа выпадает, то в своих поисках ему следует обратить внимание в первую очередь на нее.
Такой религиометр сэкономил бы ищущим очень много сил и времени.
И делу Дхармы была бы огромная польза от этого.

----------

Паня (12.10.2013)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Денис Борисович, чего мудрить? Я все, возможно, слишком упрощаю, но начинать, как ни крути, придется с развития шилы (нравственности), самадхи (созерцания) и праджни (различающей мудрости). 

Что касается шилы - это пять обетов для мирян, если вы живете в миру. В Махаяне традиционно говорится о десяти неблагих деяниях.

Хотя в южных школах говорится про восьмеричный путь, а в северных про десять парамит, смысл один и тот же - подготовить почву, создать условия, развить способности для непосредственного проникновения в суть Дхармы Будды. 

Конечно, существуют различные воззрения на основу, путь и плод, однако, конечная реализация - это не коллекция разных знаний. 

Также многое зависит от кармических причин и связей с конкретными Учителями. Так что особо выбирать не приходится.

----------


## Ольга Юм

Мне кажется выбор  традиции зависит от того, к какой из них принадлежит выбранный Учитель :Smilie: 

ИМХО )

----------


## Tiop

> Махаяна апгрейдит их и расширяет до десяти неблагих деяний.


Ничего не апгрейдит, ибо не доказано, что они чем-то лучше. Кстати, деяния и обеты разные вещи.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ничего не апгрейдит, ибо не доказано, что они чем-то лучше.


Никто не говорит и не доказывает, что они чем-то лучше или хуже. В слове "апгрейдит" нет никакого уничижительного смысла. Имелось в виду, что махаянский список десяти неблагих деяний включает традиционные правила поведения для мирян + дополняет неблагими деяниями на уровне речи и ума.

----------


## Дмитрий Балашов

Иудаизм: 59%

Буддизм: 95%Ваши убеждение наиболее соответствуюм взглядам буддизма. Если вы не буддист, мы рекомендуем вам исследовать эту религию, после чего, вполне вероятно, вы примете решение стать буддистом. В буддизме есть Четыре Благородные Истины:
1. Жизнь - это страдание
2. Причина всех страданий - неведение природы реального мира и устремления, привязанность и алчность, что является следствием этого неведения.
3. Страдания можно прекратить, преодолев невежественность и привязанность.
4. Путь к подавлению страданий - Благородный Восьмиэтапный Путь, который состоит из правильных взглядов, правильных намерений, правильной речи, правильных действий, правильных средств к жизни, прамильного мышления и правильного созерцания.
Эти 8 этапов пути обычно разделены на 3 категории, которые основываются на буддистской вере: нравственность, мудрость и "samadhi", или конценртация.
В буддизме нет теократии (иерархии священников), не существует системы каст. Будда учил, что духовная ценность человека не зависит от того, где и в какой семье он родился.

Ссылки на русскоязычные ресурсы, которым могут вас заинтересовать: 
ZenRu - информационный портал
Буддизм в каталоге Яндекса 

Агностицизм: 36%

Атеизм: 43%

Христианство: 50%

Сатанизм: 25%

Ислам: 68%

Язычество: 89%

Индуизм: 75%

----------


## Tiop

> Никто не говорит и не доказывает, что они чем-то лучше или хуже. В слове "апгрейдит" нет никакого уничижительного смысла. Имелось в виду, что махаянский список десяти неблагих деяний включает традиционные правила поведения для мирян + дополняет неблагими деяниями на уровне речи и ума.


Дима, он ничего не "апгрейдит", не "включает" и не "дополняет". Это разные "регламентации". В махаянский список не входит воздержание от употребления веществ, делающих беспечным. Воздержание от лжи,  "деяния речи", включено в Паньча Сила. Тем более существуют развернутые объяснения Паньча Сила.
И воздерживаться от воровства, например, нужно не только на "уровне тела".

----------


## До

Панчашила она и в африке панчашила, в смысле везде такая-же как в тхераваде. Десять благих (и неблагих) деяний, это та-же тхеравадинская _даса-кусала(акусала)-камма-патха_. ps. На всякий случай - махаянские направления полностью признают "хинаянский" канон, а не наоборот.

----------


## Tiop

Верно, что в Тхераваде есть такая же "регламентация", речь шла о включении\не включении Паньча Сила куда-либо. Имхо, скорее Паньча Сила включает в себя воздержание от 10 неблагих деяний.

До, не спешите насчёт "везде такая же", существуют тонкости в трактовке.

Махаянские направления не были знакомы с Тхеравадой, которая не имеет отношения к "хинаяне", потому утверждение о "полном признании" некорректно.







> Я же не сказал, что он включает ВСЕ пять обетов для мирян.


Вы сказали:




> включает традиционные правила поведения для мирян


Вы хотите сказать, что имели в виду именно "четыре обета"?  :Smilie: 




> Я не понимаю, что значит разные"регламентации". Переведите на русский. Включает (первые четыре) и дополняет тремя неблагими деяниями речи и тремя неблагими деяниями ума.


"Регламентация" - "регуляция", "контроль". Паньча Сила состоит не только в "телесном" или "речевом" аспектах.

----------


## Tiop

> А я что утверждал где-то обратное?


Да, Вы утверждали, что махаянские правила дополняют Паньча Сила правилами на уровне ума.

----------


## Tiop

> Не надо придираться к словам и цепляться.


Надо.

----------


## Tiop

> О чем и речь.


Это неверно (т.к. даже "хинаянские" каноны не признаются разными махаянскими школами в полном объёме, что-то откуда-то  да, что-то откуда-то нет) и вообще не при чём здесь.

Можно закончить беседу, если Вы признаете, что это разные разные варианты правил поведения, и махаянский список не "включает в себя" тхеравадинский.

----------


## До

> Махаянские направления не были знакомы с Тхеравадой, которая не имеет отношения к "хинаяне", потому утверждение о "полном признании" некорректно.


Я же специально написал "хинаянский", а не тхеравадинский, поэтому полностью корректно. Во-первых есть соответсвие Никай и Агам. Во-вторых махаяна приниципиально признает _все_ сутры.




> До, не спешите насчёт "везде такая же", существуют тонкости в трактовке.


Трактовки трактовками, а в основах всё одинаково.

----------


## Tiop

> Во-вторых махаяна приниципиально признает все сутры.


Это неверно хотя бы потому, что никакой "махаяны" нет, есть много разных "махаян". Не говоря уж о сути Вашего утверждения.

----------


## До

> Это неверно хотя бы потому, что никакой "махаяны" нет, есть много разных "махаян". Не говоря уж о сути Вашего утверждения.


К счастью, я абсолютно прав.

----------


## Tiop

Знаменитый Ничирен тоже так думал  :Smilie:  (много сделал для прекращения деятельности всех буддийских школ в Японии, кроме собственной).




> Understand?


Итак, ничего не "апгрейдит", не "включает" и не "дополняет" на деле. Understand?

"Действия речи", кстати, подпадают под ложь по сути.




> 1) В суттах говорится о пяти неблагих деяний для мирян. Против этого не возражаете?


О Пяти обетах, которые добровольно и сознательно принимает мирянин.

----------


## Иилья

А кто нибудь пробовал еще один тест на этом ресурсе?? Веселая штука! Неверометр.
Вот что он мне написал:
Тест определил, что наиболее близким для вас типажом является:

Озлобленный атеист: 83%
Вы ненавидите религию, попов, ненавидите церковные колокола и иконы. С верующим вы готовы спорить и не остановитесь перед прямым оскорблением. Задумайтесь, эффективно ли это.

Остальные типажи:

Воинствующий атеист: 67%
Теист: 8%
Агностик: 17%
Апатеист (равнодушный атеист): 75%
Духовный атеист: 75%
Научный атеист: 42%

----------


## Tiop

Тогда он не буддист, не следует Дхамме.

Относительно пустой болтовни Будда говорит во многих наставлениях для мирян и бхиккху. Да и не в этом дело.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Тогда он не буддист, не следует Дхамме.


Не все буддисты следуют Дхамме. Можно быть буддистом и совершать неблагие деяния, и не быть буддистом - и не совершать. Десять неблагих очень похожи на христианские заповеди, но это не значит, что христиане - буддисты.  :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

Не очень понимаю, к чему Вы это. Если сознательно и добровольно принял обеты и не следует, значит нарушает себе же данные обеты. Если не принимает, то не буддист.

----------


## Tiop

Дима, ну я же предполагаю, что всё-таки Вы немного знаете про буддизм Тхеравады.  Хотел написать, но подумал что это и так известно. Ок. Буддистом в Тхераваде становится тот, кто принимает пять обетов и прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, ну я же предполагаю, что всё-таки Вы немного знаете про буддизм Тхеравады.  Хотел написать, но подумал что это и так известно. Ок. Буддистом в Тхераваде становится тот, кто принимает пять обетов и прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях.


А если он нарушает обеты, он перестает быть буддистом?! Допустим, Тиоп, вы выпили водки и соблазнили чужую жену, вы перестаете быть буддистом?  :Confused:

----------


## Tiop

Я же говорю, это сознательно принятые обеты. Если по каким-то причинам они нарушаются, если человек не изменяет своей приверженности Трём Драгоценностям, то это повод пересмотреть своё поведение и больше сил прилагать для их соблюдения.

----------


## До

> Знаменитый Ничирен тоже так думал  (много сделал для прекращения деятельности всех буддийских школ в Японии, кроме собственной).


Махаяна одна - от Будды. Махаянских школ - много. Но моя мысль заключалась в том, что махаяна основывается не только на махаянских сутрах, а основывается и признаёт все сутры, т.е. и махаянские и Агамы (аналог Никаи) и винаю. В то время как некоторые школы махаянские сутры не признавали.




> "Действия речи", кстати, подпадают под ложь по сути.


Интересно как такие действия речи как грубая речь и сплетни попадают под ложь по сути?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я же говорю, это сознательно принятые обеты. Если по каким-то причинам они нарушаются, если человек не изменяет своей приверженности Трём Драгоценностям, то это повод пересмотреть своё поведение и больше сил прилагать для их соблюдения.


Отлично, но чуть выше вы написали, что если человек не соблюдает обеты, "тогда он не буддист".

----------


## Tiop

Итак:




> То есть, если он сознательно не принимает обет, то тогда он не совершает ничего негативного, когда обманывает, клевещет, сквернословит и бранится, болтает по делу и без дела?





> Тогда он не буддист, не следует Дхамме.





> Если сознательно и добровольно принял обеты и не следует, значит нарушает себе же данные обеты. Если не принимает, то не буддист.





> Махаяна одна - от Будды.


Ничирен тоже так думал. Да и не только он, примеров много. Вы, конечно, знаете, какая именно махаяна от Будды. Про все сутры и говорить не о чем.




> Интересно как такие действия речи как грубая речь и сплетни попадают под ложь по сути?


Потому что по сути это ложь.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Итак:


Тиоп, мне ничего не остается другого, подобно Памкину, как оправить вас изучать учебник по элементарной логике потому, что она отсутствует в ваших рассуждениях. Если вам хочется спорить, только ради того, чтобы спорить - тогда к доктору Курпатову.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Тиоп, мне ничего не остается другого,


Дима спросил: "если он не принимает обеты", я говорю:"если не принимает - не буддист". "Если принимает и нарушает - повод усилить рвение". На языке логики высказываний: Если A то B. Если не-А то не-B. Если А и C, то B.

Спасибо, со мной всё нормально. Почему отправляете логику учить не понимаю.

----------


## До

> Ничирен тоже так думал. Да и не только он, примеров много. Вы, конечно, знаете, какая именно махаяна от Будды. Про все сутры и говорить не о чем.


Я не знаю о чем думал Ничирен. Но я не предлагаю уничтожать некие неправильне школы в пользу одной одну правильную школы, если вы об этом. Я говорю, что махаяна так или иначе восходит к одному Будде. Все доктринологические различия школ и сутр давно разрешены, если кому-то интересно их разрешать.




> Потому что по сути это ложь.


Сеять раздор пересказывая сплетни (хоть они могут быть и правдой), это неблагое действие речи, мирить враждующих благое действие речи. Где тут по сути ложь? Или пустословие может не являться ложью. И такое можно привести и по остальным пунктам.




> Fourfold cleansing by speech (catubbidhaṃ vācāya soceyyaṃ)
> 
> *Here someone, abandoning false speech*, abstains from false speech; when summoned to a court, or to a meeting, or to his relatives’ presence, or to his guild, or to the royal family’s presence, and questioned as a witness thus: ‘So, good man, tell what you know,’ not knowing he says, ‘I do not know,’ or knowing he says, ‘I know’; not seeing, he says, ‘I do not see,’ or seeing, he says, ‘I see’; he does not in full awareness speak falsehood for his own ends, or for another’s ends, or for the sake of some trifling gain.
> 
> *Abandoning malicious speech*, he abstains from malicious speech; he does not repeat elsewhere what he has heard here in order to divide [those people] from these, nor does he repeat to these people what he has heard elsewhere in order to divide [these people] from those; thus he is one who reunites those who are divided, a promoter of friendships, who enjoys concord, rejoices in concord, delights in concord, a speaker of words that promote concord.
> 
> *Abandoning harsh speech*, he abstains from harsh speech; he speaks such words as are gentle, pleasing to the ear, and loveable, as go to the heart, are courteous, desired by many, and agreeable to many.
> 
> *Abandoning gossip*, he abstains from gossip; he speaks at the right time, speaks what is fact, speaks what is beneficial, speaks on the dhamma and the discipline; at the right time he speaks such words as are worth recording, reasonable, moderate and advantageous.

----------


## Маша_ла

90% Буддизм 

Забавная штука  :Smilie: 
Христианства и Сатанизма по 50%  :Smilie: 
И Язычество с Индуизмом по 64 % примерно  :Smilie: )
Это сколько же надо было выпить, чтобы такой тест придумать?
Там еще есть Религиометер лайт.. И Неверометр для атеистов  :Smilie: )

----------


## Tiop

досточтимый Шри Дхаммананда Махатхера:




> Пять действий речи, являющихся с точки зрения кармы неумелыми, таковы: (1) ложь, (2) клевета и сплетни, (3) грубая речь, (4) пустословие и легкомысленная болтовня. 
> 		Помимо лжи, все остальные дурные поступки речи можно рассматривать как часть четвёртого Правила Поведения.


Это понятно, если ложь - омрачённая ядами речевая активность.



> давно разрешены


По моим данным это неверно. Давайте не будем здесь обсуждать.

----------


## До

> досточтимый Шри Дхаммананда Махатхера:
> Это понятно, если ложь - омрачённая ядами речевая активность.


Но ведь сплетни и пустословие не ложь.




> По моим данным это неверно. Давайте не будем здесь обсуждать.


Я имел ввиду не то, что между школами давно нет никаких конфликтов, а что решения давно придуманы (найдены) для тех кто хочет их знать. Их обсуждать я естественно не намерен.

----------


## Tiop

Никаких решений нет.

----------


## Юань Дин

Хотелось бы узнать мнение по поводу сообщения № 85  :Frown:  о создании школамера буддийского.

----------

Паня (12.10.2013)

----------


## До

> Никаких решений нет.


Есть.

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот уж поистине, пустая болтовня.

----------


## Huandi

> Хотелось бы узнать мнение по поводу сообщения № 85  о создании школамера буддийского.


Этот же срабатывает и для школ, зачем придумывать:
http://uath.org/religiometer/lite.php

----------


## Ольга Юм

Хотелось бы узнать мнение по поводу сообщения № 85  о создании школамера буддийского.



Вы серьёзно хотите рассматривать этот вопрос? :Smilie: 
Даже не оставите человеку право собственного выбора? :Smilie: 

Наверняка, не опираетесь на результаты психологических тестов при принятии решений? :Smilie:

----------


## Alexeiy

> Хотелось бы узнать мнение по поводу сообщения № 85  о создании школамера буддийского.


Неизвестно, будет ли полезен подобный тест, но вероятность есть. Возможно сподвигнет тестируемого изучить какие-либо вопросы подробно.

Помогу реализовать тест технически, если будут готовы вопросы.

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот, 2 раза прошел сегодня:

1ый раз (в порядке убывания):
*•  Буддизм: 100%* 
•  Агностицизм: 93%
•  Язычество: 86%
•  Ислам: 72%
•  Индуизм: 69%
•  Иудаизм: 64%
•  Христианство: 55%
•  Атеизм: 50%
•  Сатанизм: 4%

2ой раз (в порядке убывания):
*•  Буддизм: 100%* 
•  Язычество: 86%
•  Агностицизм: 82%
•  Ислам: 72%
•  Иудаизм: 66%
•  Индуизм: 63%
•  Христианство: 55%
•  Атеизм: 50%
•  Сатанизм: 8%

В прошлом году было:
христианство 84%
агностицизм 82%
буддизм 70%
индуизм 63%
язычество 61%
ислам 56%
иудаизм 48%
сатанизм 25%
атеизм 10%.

Растём.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> 2 раза прошел


А зачем? Добиваетесь двухсотпроцентного результата?  :Smilie: 

Я, мол, "настоящий буддист" - вот и компьютерный тест мне об этом же свидетельствует!  :Smilie: 

Жалко, что разработчики-программеры  не сделали (после его прохождения) функцию вывода на печать красочного сертификата: "Настоящим удостоверяем, что такой-то такой-то по итогам прохождения теста, считается 100% буддистом" (атеистом, сатанистом и т.п.). 

Такой сертификат можно было бы вешать на стенку в рамочке, городо показывать его друзьям и т.п.

----------

Arch (07.07.2009), Читтадхаммо (10.09.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Нет. Обычно я все тесты так прохожу, так как всегда есть ошибки. Чтобы меньше влияли на результат. Тест в прошлом году проходил также. Показал среднее.
И вам советую всегда тесты проходить несколько раз и искренне (без подгонов), чтобы меньше было "ошибок эксперимента" (не на ту кнопку нажал, не так понял вопрос и т.д.).

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Денис Борисович*, Вы меня немножко не поняли. 

Подразумевался вопрос: "зачем"?

Не лучше ли добиваться настоящих результатов при помощи личной практики и НЕ ПРИВЯЗЫВАТЬСЯ к этим результатам (как и советуют поголовно все Учителя)?

А Вы сами себе создаете себе мощнейшую привязку к результатам даже не своей личной практики, а к вшивой компьютерной программе, которая "убеждает" Вас, что Вы - "настоящий буддист".  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (10.09.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Может быть и так

----------


## Dondhup

# Иудаизм: 50%
# Буддизм: 80%
# Агностицизм: 57%
# Атеизм: 50%
# Христианство: 50%
# Сатанизм: 33%
# Ислам: 61%
# Язычество: 86%

----------


## Lara

- Буддизм: 95%

- Индуизм: 94%

- Язычество: 79%

- Христианство: 72%

- Ислам: 67%

- Иудаизм: 53%

- Атеизм: 45%

- Агностицизм: 43%

- Сатанизм: 38%

----------


## Faradej

Иудаизм: 41%

Буддизм: 63%

Агностицизм: 100%




> Агностики не верят в бога (богов), но при этом не отрицают, что бог или боги существуют.


Чем вам не дзен?

----------


## Сергей Волков

Мой б-г, зачем вам буддийский школаметр? Реализуйте тогда уже какой-нибудь механизм аттестации :-D
Делов-то - придумать и согласовать список из пятидесяти-ста вопросов и раскидать их по уровням. А потом дружно меряться е-сертификатами :-D

----------


## Поляков

> Хотелось бы узнать мнение по поводу сообщения № 85  о создании школамера буддийского.


Существует универсальный тест, к которому нужно обращаться при возникновении подобных идей. Это чудо здесь.

----------

Алик (18.10.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

Тест (религомер) достаточно ограниченная штука, вопросы ставил не буддист  :Smilie: 
Серьезно относиться к таким тестам вряд ли стоит  :Smilie:

----------


## Бо

Иудаизм: 58%
*Буддизм: 80%*
Агностицизм: 57%
Атеизм: 38%
Христианство: 55%
Сатанизм: 33%
Ислам: 61%
Язычество: 64%
Индуизм: 66%

----------


## Ната

Иудаизм: 66%
Буддизм: 88%
Агностицизм: 36%
Атеизм: 20%
Христианство: 80%
Сатанизм: 13%
Ислам: 68%
Язычество: 50%
Индуизм: 66%

----------


## Neroli

Набрела я тут на днях на эту тему. Прошла тест. И теперь я хочу поговорить об этом.

Так было в 2006-м:



> Язычество: 79%
> Сатанизм: 67%
> Буддизм: 60%
> Ислам: 53%
> Индуизм: 41%
> Иудаизм: 41%
> Христианство: 39%
> *Агностицизм: 36%*
> *Атеизм: 35%*



Так стало в 2013-м:

*Агностицизм: 100%*
Язычество: 89%
Буддизм: 68%
Сатанизм: 67%
*Атеизм: 63%*
Ислам: 60%
Индуизм: 56%
Иудаизм: 47%
Христианство: 39%
Пастафарианство: 33%

Что со мной практика буддизма сделала? ))) Я в шоке. Я агностик???
А вот вера в Итсуса Христа на уровне веры в макаронного монстра))

Пройдите кто-нибудь тест из тех кто раньше это делал, у кого какие перемены?

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

был буддизм (не помню сколько) лет 5 назад наверное 

щас - ацкий сотона (98%). )))))))))))

вообще вопросики там некоторые не корректные, когда нельзя сказать ни да ни нет потому что такой вопрос вообще не относиться ко мне.

----------

Neroli (11.10.2013), Буль (12.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (13.10.2013), Паня (12.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> был буддизм (не помню сколько) лет 5 назад наверное


а у меня буддизма никогда особо не было)) наверное из-за веры в реинкарнацию )))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.10.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Ранее не проходил. Прошёл сейчас:

*Ислам: 67%*Христианство: 61%Буддизм: 57%Язычество: 57%Иудаизм: 56%Индуизм: 50%Атеизм: 30%Пастафарианство: 17%Сатанизм: 17%Агностицизм: 14%

Учитывая несовершенство методологии (тест и методика составлялась не на 100% разбирающимися в тонкостях религий), с общими тенденциями согласен.


НЕВЕРОМЕР

*Научный атеист: 67%*Духовный атеист: 58%Агностик: 42%Воинствующий атеист: 17%Теист: 17%Апатеист (равнодушный атеист): 0%Озлобленный атеист: 0%

----------


## Буль

> Иудаизм: 47%
> Буддизм: 45%
> Агностицизм: 86%
> Атеизм: 100%
> Христианство: 19%
> Сатанизм: 83%
> Ислам: 53%
> Язычество: 79%
> Индуизм: 19%
> ...


Иудаизм: 38%
Буддизм: 45%
Агностицизм: 57%
Атеизм: 100%
Христианство: 6%
Сатанизм: 100%
Ислам: 33%
Язычество: 57%
Индуизм: 13%
Пастафарианство: 33%

В общем, всё как и было, принимая ввиду интерпретации неоднозначных вопросов.

----------


## Ондрий

после буддизма было язычество и атеизм. они же и остались на 2х местах))

----------


## Neroli

> Сатанизм: 100%


Бао, удивили))

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.10.2013), Сергей Ч (12.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> после буддизма было язычество и атеизм. они же и остались на 2х местах))


может огласите уже весь список? или у вас пастафариантво на четвертом месте и вы стеснятесь?))

----------


## Буль

> Бао, удивили))


Дык не я, религиометр удивил, однако! Я в сатанизме как свинья...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

Иудаизм: 58%
Буддизм: 53%
*Агностицизм: 86%*
Атеизм: 80%
Христианство: 28%
Сатанизм: 58%
Ислам: 50%
Язычество: 57%
Индуизм: 34%
Пастафарианство: 50%

----------


## Aion

Иудаизм: 52%
Буддизм: 65%
Агностицизм: 57%
Атеизм: 35%
Христианство: 52%
Сатанизм: 33%
Ислам: 56%
Язычество: 50%
Индуизм: 81%
Пастафарианство: 25%

----------


## AlexТ

Вот что мне сказал тест:



> Иудаизм: 48%
> Буддизм: 65%
> Агностицизм: 75%
> *Атеизм: 88%*
> Христианство: 30%
> Сатанизм: 75%
> Ислам: 49%
> Язычество: 50%
> Индуизм: 19%
> ...


Также, я прошел "Неверометр"




> Научный атеист: 92%
> Научные атеисты - классные ребята! Они знают правила спора, они знают законы термодинамики и могут четко объяснить теорию эволюции за пять минут. Их больше интересует, как устроен мир, а не каким он должен быть. Скорее всего, это самый перспективный типаж людей, у которого - большое будущее.
> 
> Остальные типажи:
> 
> Воинствующий атеист: 25%
> Теист: 0%
> Агностик: 75%
> Апатеист (равнодушный атеист): 33%
> ...

----------


## Greedy

> вообще вопросики там некоторые не корректные, когда нельзя сказать ни да ни нет потому что такой вопрос вообще не относиться ко мне.


Так там даже подчёркнуто, что следует выбирать не согласен, если утверждение к Вам, вообще, не относится.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так там даже подчёркнуто, что следует выбирать не согласен, если утверждение к Вам, вообще, не относится.


вот и получается не корректность, т.к. другой мог бы сказать не согласен но вопрос к нему относиться.

----------


## Greedy

> вот и получается не корректность, т.к. другой мог бы сказать не согласен но вопрос к нему относиться.


Там с буддизмом тоже проблема. Буддизм Бога-творца не признаёт, но чтобы набрать много в буддизме, на некоторые вопросы о Боге надо отвечать положительно.

----------


## Ондрий

о! уже подхачили тест))

----------


## AlexТ

На том тесте много вопросы содержат предпосылки которые я не признаю. 

Например: "_Иисус умер за наши грехи_.". 

Может я не верю в Иисуса, а поэтому умер он или не умер за наши грехи это неправильно поставленный вопрос. 

Или "_Бог проявляется в Отце, Сыне и в Святом Духе_."

Я бы ответил: "Бог проявляется в вере" ... т.к. доказательства Бога - нет.

----------

Тао (12.10.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Давайте по результатам этого теста всех атеисто-агностиков отправим в баню на неделю. Отдохнуть от религиозной жизни.

----------


## Паня

Иудаизм: 55%
Буддизм: 73%
*Агностицизм: 86%*
Вы - агностик. Агностики не верят в бога (богов), но при этом не отрицают, что бог или боги существуют. Многие считают агностицизм одной из веток атеизма, хотя не все агностики любят, когда их называют атеистами. Вполне очевидно, что не все атеисты являются агностиками (в частности, агностиками не являются так называемые "позитивные атеисты", которые утверждают, что бога не существует). Агностики полагают, что существование или несуществование бога не может быть доказано.

Ссылки на русскоязычные ресурсы, которым могут вас заинтересовать: 
Карианцы
Атеизм: 57%
Христианство: 44%
Сатанизм: 46%
Ислам: 69%
Язычество: 79%
Индуизм: 66%
Пастафарианство: 21%

----------


## Neroli

> Давайте по результатам этого теста всех атеисто-агностиков отправим в баню на неделю. Отдохнуть от религиозной жизни.


Я сатанистов с собой возьму!  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (12.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

Вот бы для лам бы тест придумать - "Просветлометр" :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Вот бы для лам бы тест придумать - "Просветлометр"


Дык не пройдёт никто же ж! Смысл?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Паня

> Дык не пройдёт никто же ж! Смысл?


Возможно в этом то и смысл)

----------


## Aliona

Иудаизм: 41%
Буддизм: 53%
Агностицизм: 68%
Атеизм: 55%
Христианство: 36%
Сатанизм: 79%  :EEK!: 
Ислам: 43%
Язычество: 61%
Индуизм: 50%
Пастафарианство: 50%

Похоже, тест разрабатывали тайные почитатели сатанизма... Нет, вот этот результат более надежный и верный:

*Религиометр "Легкий" (Lite)*
Благодарим за то, что вы прошли нас тест!

Результат теста следующий:

Вы - буддист!

http://uath.org/religiometer/lite.php  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (12.10.2013), Буль (12.10.2013), Паня (12.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Тест "Религиометр - версия Lite (Легкая)"
Вы - ультралиберальный православный криптошактист гностического толка
Пройти тест "Религиометр Легкий"
Пройти тест-религиометр

----------

Neroli (12.10.2013), Тао (12.10.2013)

----------


## Буль

Я бы даже посоветовал http://ru.akinator.com/ 

И да пусть обучится Акинатор буддийской мудрости и узнает буддийский учителей!  :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что со мной практика буддизма сделала? ))) Я в шоке. Я агностик???


может, просто возраст такой подошел?
)))

----------

Паня (12.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Ага  :Smilie: 
94% индуист
83% буддист
и шо такой делать?..  :Frown: 
ни то ни это недоучилась однако...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

у меня получилось 90 процентов буддист :Smilie:  И совет - если не буддист, то займитесь буддизмом :Smilie: 

Надо срочно подтянуть оставшиеся 10 процентов. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Иудаизм: 52%
*Буддизм: 93%* - 1
Агностицизм: 39%
Атеизм: 45%
Христианство: 45%
*Сатанизм: 75%* - 2
Ислам: 58%
Язычество: 71%
Индуизм: 59%
Пастафарианство: 46%

Сатанизм отрицание бога что-ли. Вроде про зло ниче нет в тесте.

----------


## Влад К

Мне ближе креационизм. :Kiss: 
1.Ислам: 65%
2.Иудаизм: 59%
3.Христианство: 56%
4.Буддизм: 53% 
5.Индуизм: 44%
6.Язычество: 43%
7.Атеизм: 30%
8.Сатанизм: 21%
9.Пастафарианство: 17%
10.Агностицизм: 14%

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Иудаизм: 53%
*Буддизм: 83%*
*Агностицизм: 71%*
Атеизм: 28%
Христианство: 58%
Сатанизм: 46%
Ислам: 64%
*Язычество: 82%*
Индуизм: 56%
Пастафарианство: 67%

----------


## Neroli

> может, просто возраст такой подошел?
> )))


Вы на старческий маразм намекаете? )))

----------


## Greedy

Те, у кого большой сатанизм, прошли бы ещё и НЕВЕРОМЕТР, чтобы измерить степень своего радикализма.

----------

Ондрий (12.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Иудаизм: 58%
Буддизм: 48%
Агностицизм: 79%
Атеизм: 80%
Христианство: 45%
Сатанизм: 42%
Ислам: 56%
Язычество: 54%
Индуизм: 22%
Пастафарианство: 33%

----------


## Дубинин

> Те, у кого большой сатанизм, прошли бы ещё и НЕВЕРОМЕТР, чтобы измерить степень своего радикализма.


Агностик: 75%


Воинствующий атеист: 42%
Теист: 0%
Апатеист (равнодушный атеист): 58%
Духовный атеист: 58%
Научный атеист: 33%
Озлобленный атеист: 25%

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы на старческий маразм намекаете? )))


агностицизм - это не маразм )))

----------


## Neroli

> агностицизм - это не маразм )))


вы про возраст говорили, я и подумала... ))

----------


## Ашвария

Так. По неверометру я:
теист 58%
апатеист 58%
духовный атеист 33%
научный атеист 33%
озлобленный 0% и
воинствующий 0%.
Религиометр хорошо, а ЙОЖЕГОМЕТР лучше  :Smilie:   :Big Grin: 

http://uath.org/jozh/

я согласно ему на 50% йожиколух, и этот тест мне настоятельно рекомендует срочно усыновить йожика!!!

----------


## Neroli

*НЕВЕРОМЕР*
Тест определил, что вам близки сразу несколько типажей, а именно:

*Агностик*: 83%
Агностики серьезно рассматривают возможность того, что они неправы в своем решении относительно существования или несуществования бога. Они скептичны до умопомрачения, при этом чаще всего не смеют полностью отбрасывать даже самые нелепые доказательства.

*Апатеист (равнодушный атеист)*: 83%
Ммммм.... Да какая разница? Апатеисты предпочитают не верить, поскольку верить сложнее, чем не верить. Зачем вводить лишние сущности, знаете ли.  Это люди, которые, скорее всего, не будут спорить о религии, даже если поп будет махать кадилом прямо перед их носом, поскольку спор на тему религии - это нелепые телодвижения, которые того не стоят. Лучше мануал почитать какой-то, что ли.

Остальные типажи:

*Воинствующий атеист*: 0%
*Теист*: 33%
*Духовный атеист*: 67%
*Научный атеист*: 33%
*Озлобленный атеист*: 25%

*Пройти тест!*

----------


## Паня

*Агностик: 67%*
Агностики серьезно рассматривают возможность того, что они неправы в своем решении относительно существования или несуществования бога. Они скептичны до умопомрачения, при этом чаще всего не смеют полностью отбрасывать даже самые нелепые доказательства.

Остальные типажи:

Воинствующий атеист: 33%
Теист: 42%
Апатеист (равнодушный атеист): 17%
*Духовный атеист: 58%*
Научный атеист: 33%
Озлобленный атеист: 17%

----------


## Кронус

Да...как у меня оказывается всё запущенно. :Facepalm: 

Иудаизм: 53%
Буддизм: 45%
*Агностицизм: 100%*
Вы - агностик. Агностики не верят в бога (богов), но при этом не отрицают, что бог или боги существуют. Многие считают агностицизм одной из веток атеизма, хотя не все агностики любят, когда их называют атеистами. Вполне очевидно, что не все атеисты являются агностиками (в частности, агностиками не являются так называемые "позитивные атеисты", которые утверждают, что бога не существует). Агностики полагают, что существование или несуществование бога не может быть доказано.

Ссылки на русскоязычные ресурсы, которым могут вас заинтересовать: 
Карианцы
Атеизм: 57%
Христианство: 45%
*Сатанизм: 71%*
Ислам: 69%
*Язычество: 79%*
Индуизм: 38%
Пастафарианство: 50%

П.С. Какая гремучая смесь: агностицизм, сатанизм и язычество. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Кауко

> Однозначно, лучше!
> Только вот христиантва почти столько же, сколько и сатанизма - это как, интересно?


Это манихейство и(ли) езидизм.

----------

